# Homemade hold down clamp



## phlyers

I needed two of these for my upcoming taper jig and found some 1" wide by 1/4" aluminum laying around so I made my own. I cut them to about 5 1/2" inches long, put them in my jawhorse and gave them a few whacks with a rubber mallet and drilled a 9/32" hole in the center of the bend (just enough slop to let a 1/4" bolt for the track to move up and down). The bend I have in them is JUST enough that the aluminum can flex just a hair to really secure the work BUT not damaging it. Then I rounded the edges of each end and used Plasti-Dip to give it the cushion it needs to protect the work piece. Each end was dipped 3 times (30 mins inbetween) It ends up being pretty soft so I have high hopes that it will be fine to use on soft wood like pine. I could have bought these but I always prefer to make things that are simple.


----------



## Handtooler

Beautiful job! And, super useful. You've really done a professional job there. I'll have to be on the lookout for some aluminum stock.


----------



## robertb574

Well done. They look store bought. Makes me think I can make those too.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm thinkin' that these will go on my to do list, right behind….
DP table…
TS Sled…
Clamp Rack…
The list goes on and on and on, but these will DEFINATELY be added to it!!!

Great job & thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## phlyers

Thanks Hand Tooler and Robert. These things literally only took me like 10 mins to make from start to finish. The dipping on the other hand was done throughout my work day. You really need at least 30 mins between dips. As I mentioned I dipped 3 times and also wanted to mention that tonight I actually tested it on a piece of pine and REALLY cranked down on it and it did not leave a single mark.


----------



## Tugboater78

Good idea!


----------



## redSLED

Awesome DIY ingenuity, thanks for sharing this.


----------

